
Ask HN: (Need ADVICE, WARNING, TO-DOs)A student starting my first startup - dprophecyguy
Hello Everyone,
I am a guy from India(New Delhi) and i am finishing my graduation. I have gained some skills in web development. And i have created team with three of my friends. We have break down the task as one of us knows Android, Me being the Web Developer and my third friend looking into sales and marketing and every other task so that we wont be slow on making our product. I am kind of a guy who really want to make this world a better place by adding real value in this world for everyone out their and it&#x27;s one of the main reason about starting a startup and not looking for job. 
Now why i am here is because as i am starting my first startup statistically speaking i am sure we are going to go through some common pitfalls and create some mistake. What i want from all of you is any piece of anecdote or advice or guidance that you think you have suffered and how you overcome it. It could be anything that could help me so that i wont create some common mistake. 
Advice about how to start, early days, time management, team management, getting shit done, psychological advice. I am looking for everything. I am pretty confident about myself and the work we are going to do. But i am also afraid because stakes are high and the pressure from my family. So if you got something valuable to add to my life i am here welcoming you.
Thank you all !!!<p>Any kind of help would be appreciated.
======
ztratar
Main thing: solve problems, don't fight them. If it appears you must fight
really, really hard to fix an issue and there isn't a clear way to move the
needle without potential work, move on (avoid sunk cost fallacy) and figure
out how to avoid the problem all-together.

That could mean: hey the product in this respect isn't working and we don't
know how to change it. What happens if you change the business model? Customer
acquisition strategy? Product strategy? Everything is always on the table when
in search for P/M fit, so don't get too locked into a solution. Dial into your
problem.

~~~
dprophecyguy
Thanks for Taking me to Sunk cost fallacy. Learnt Something !!

